# Front Yard Countdown Display



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Well I finally got off my butt to get this project going, it will be a lighted count down display that I will set up in my front yard on the 1st of October.

Since I set up all my other Halloween stuff in the yard, and only on the 30th of Oct, I wanted something I could put out to welcome the season. Something that the neighborhood kids can enjoy more than a couple nights.

So my ghoul and I found some plywood sheets and thought up a scene depicting the stirring witch & cemetery props our house is known for, as a way to get the kiddies (and some adults too) hyped for the big night.

Enough blah blah, I'll post more pics as we progress.

Here Me and Sam working on the Witch and Bats:









Sam paints his bats by himself (he LOVED doing this and I LOOOVED watching him go!)









And here's is the more recent progress, all of the main pieces have been cut out:









The witch and ghost have been painted and varnished.

Next up sanding, painting, texturing, etc...

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks pretty cool! Looks like your little minion is enjoying himself!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool idea and looks like a primo helper


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

What a great idea! We see countdowns here all year, but something on the lawn is brilliant and a great way to decorate before putting out all your REAL props! Kudos on a new take of the countdown calendar!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey those are some really nice cut outs and a sweet little haunter you have helping!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Those look great! And great idea. 
btw- Sam is adorable.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everybody! 

Sam may love Halloween more than I do and he's always ready to lend a hand. 

My little haunter indeed


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The witch looks great, and it's good to see Sam having a good time lending a hand. My question is, did Sam get more paint on the bat or himself?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the cutouts and I'm happy to see you're a good and safe father when it comes to your child's respiratory health How old is Sam?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The countdown is a great idea, although an idea I hope to never have to deploy. I can put my stuff out all month and have yet to have an incident. I will continue to do such and hopefully nothing will ever come up missing. If it does, I guess I will be doing a countdown instead as well.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Those are pretty cool! Nothing like father & son bonding time - brings back fond memories


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks pretty cool! My daughter "helps" from time to time too! It may take a little longer, but that's A OK with me!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Roxy Sam is 4 and yes Spooky1, that t-shirt is a write-off now  Black paint everywhere! But, hey, all in good fun.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hey Gang, back for a little update!

Things have been busy with work and my big boy Sam started Karate, so I have little time to move on my projects, but I did finish the painting on the major pieces.

Just have the varnishing and hardware installation left. I should be done in time for October 1st!!!

Tombstone will have the "Days until Halloween" writing on them with the numbered countdown...









The moon will be on a thin metal pole to give it height. I painted with glow in the dark fluorescent paint too.









Here are the pumpkins with my pumpkins sitting in on the picture









And here is a close up of a pumpkin's look.









Thanks for reading everybody


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr. G - You have two beautiful boys!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Copchick said:


> Mr. G - You have two beautiful boys!


:jol:Forget the boys...Look at those PUMPKINS!!! Ha ha! I am teasing, your boys are beautiful and nice work as well on the props MrGrimm! I knew you could do it!!!

P.S. Where did you get the patterns for the witch, ghost and pumpkins....Did you free hand that??? If so I am getting ready to bow to you.....I especially love the ghost...his hands are soooo cool!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hey P5 & CopChick!

Don't be fooled by their cute looks... They will break your will and make you cry! 

Thanks for the encouragement, and yes we did free hand all the shapes, except the witch that we found in a magazine (and inspired us for this whole project)

I will try and find the magazine that I got the witch from...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm liking what I'm seeing which includes your 2 helpers. Will be great to see the finished project.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your boys are adorable. Be sure to tell them how lucky they are to have a Halloween dad like you


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Great Job! The boys are real cuties too~!


----------



## artvandalay38 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nothing like making a Halloween project with the kids. My oldest is five and he's been collecting "spooky branches" for scarecrows all summer.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Haha, thanks everyone! 

Yes having the little whipper snappers around sure does keep things interesting.

I'm varnishing all the pieces now and my son can't wait. He wants to screw in the eyelets I will use to stke the pieces to the ground (with rebar).

Ahhh, my little haunter


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

OK quick update here!

Sadly it's a small one due to two weeks of rainy weather progress is slow (I can't varnish in the house and I got no garage!) but the tombstones are almost complete.

They will be showing how many days left till the greatest holiday on the planet hits 

I am currently doing the numbers (cutting & modge podge). I wanted this done by October 1st, but things have a way of not cooperating sometimes.

The tombstones are presently being varnished and should be done this weekend with the numbers!

Here's to getting the display out next week!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bilingual - very thoughtful


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Bilingual - very thoughtful


Heheee! Yes Roxy, in the land of Quebec, we must be careful or else the language police come-a-knocking!

Plus it helps us avoid vandalism by idealistic youths...


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hey gang!

Well I am a little late in posting this, but things have been busy with work & family... and PROPS 

But I am done the countdown display! Finally!

Here is a day time pic of the end result. I'll go open a showroom thread for the night time and close ups.

Thanks to all who've taken the time to comment & view the thread, my special helpers & I appreciate it


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks fabulous MrGrimm! Cute family too! You guys will have a wonderful Halloween, and the count down is definitely ON!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay to you and your helpers!


----------

